# bike trailers on airplanes?



## olli (Jan 30, 2009)

Hey guys. I thinking of buying a bike trailer, proably bob yak, but I'm wondering if anyone has taken one on an airplane. We are planning on flying to Germany and cycling across Germany, Denmark and Sweden back home to Finland. We'll fly with Ryanair and some of you might know, as a cheap airline I'm sure they'll charge extra for it. So if you've taken bike trailer on a plane please let me know how it was, did they give you a hard time for it and how much extra did it cost?

Thanks alot!


----------



## qwertzy (May 25, 2005)

Although I have never taken it on a plane, I have this trailer from the U.K., that my GF and I used to come back from the U.K with a tandem. It's a BOB knock off that seems pretty good quality, and it fits into its bag when collapsed, trhat would definitely allow it on a plane.
We've used ours for long rides since, and it does the job.


----------



## filtersweep (Feb 4, 2004)

Set it up like a pram and you are good to go. Our trailer doubles as a baby jogger--- although you would need to be nuts to use it as such. We have taken our massive Teutonia "baby wagon" with us on many trips. No one needs to know it is a bike trailer. It has wheels, it will be folded down, etc.

You will find Ryanair to be obscenely expensive for your purposes. They actually receive more non-ticket revenue than ticket revenue. I strongly encourage you to consider a cheaper airline--- in real costs. Ryanair is a joke--- on a real airline a pram is free as a piece of checked luggage.


----------

